# Cardiff reptile center closed down



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Licence blow for pet shop after inquiry - Wales News - News - WalesOnline

I seen this monkey in there, poor thing was soo cute i wanted it but was kept in a small/medium birds cage. but she was cute. and the meerkat they had.
i remmeber they sed they bred her and sold all babies.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like no huge loss. You'd think they'd check whether someone had a lifetime ban of keeping animals before they hired them.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar centre not center !!!!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

They were bunk. 

:lol2: Meko even their website spells it wrong.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Finally... Im sure Pepé will appear again though.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jme2049 said:


> They were bunk.
> 
> :lol2: Meko even their website spells it wrong.


most places do. In 40 years i'll be like the religious old fools shouting that the Lord will save your souls; but i'll be waving my placards and handing out leaflets telling you that we're not American.


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

unfortunately there is not much any council can do about banned pet shop owners. They only need to apply for a licence and once the shop is checked over by a licenced vet and local authority and given the all clear they are able to trade :/ As well even if someone is banned there is nuthin stopping them from registerin the shop in someone elses name e.g a family member and trading again :/ poor animals


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge they are still open AND trading. I went into the store just over a week ago, (it hasn't improved a great deal at all), and saw a livestock sale taking place. I thought they had been told not to sell animals pending the results of the hearing...? Anyway, the reptile centre hasn't "closed down" at all. Pity.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Finally... Im sure Pepé will appear again though.


 Good



Phasmid_Phriend said:


> . Pity.


But you will still go in there....



This is a bit of a shock as I know pepe as I have been in there a shit load of times ( But not in last few month )and the odd time out of hours I once was there at 10;00pm my fault and again at 2:30am his fault should have been 12:30am so pepe had to come and open shop for me he was not happy at the time.......All was ok a lot of animals was sleeping but nothing to hide Not over stocking in vivs and enough live food and clean water in vivs

They did have albino burm that was receving medical attention to the eye and some burms not feeding
The monkey I don't think was for sale as I did ask about it

All I can say I have seen every part of this shop from the back room to the office to the toilet all was ok in my view
and iv been in a lot of reptile shops that do require a talking to and this is not one of them ..............

The people that know me they also know I say what is right or wrong to the shop owner in a polite way and iv never required to say anything to pepe apart from the albino in his office that I want........All I can say is witch hunt AND kangaroo court...comes to mind

And all the best to them...Brian


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

brian said:


> Good
> 
> 
> But you will still go in there....


Yep. Because that is my prerogative. Besides, I wanted to see for myself if things had improved at all; which, again, I am entitled to do. I suggest you look elsewhere for a target if you wish to question people's methods, actions and reasonings. 
May I suggest you start with your pal, Pepe, and work your way up from there...? Because, let's face it: after an insight into the workings of that fellow's mind, the only way IS up. -s******s-

That should make for an entertaining....minute; or so...
Any way, enjoy the rest of your evening.

Yours in speaking up for those without a voice,
Judge Skippy.


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

brian said:


> Good
> 
> 
> But you will still go in there....
> ...


P.S. It's good to know that you are giving an honest, accurate, dare I say "unbiased", appraisal of the whole sorry situation. I mean, Heaven forbid you were the type who would let your relationship with an individual influence your opinion of them in any way, shape, or form...


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> P.S. It's good to know that you are giving an honest, accurate, dare I say "unbiased", appraisal of the whole sorry situation. I mean, Heaven forbid you were the type who would let your relationship with an individual influence your opinion of them in any way, shape, or form...


 
If you know me (But you don't) You would know the animals come first..before any frendship with anyone and many will say the same about me.............


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> your pal, Pepe, QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry pepe is not a pal he is someone I know......as are loads of shops keepers in the uk


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

im sure if they want it open again it will be a shop i used to work at lost its licence that many times i lost count but they just kept on opening under someone elses name !!! :whistling2:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't take your kids in there http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3-cardiff-reptile-centre-loses-licence-2.html


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

brian said:


> Phasmid_Phriend said:
> 
> 
> > your pal, Pepe, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> Don't take your kids in there http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3-cardiff-reptile-centre-loses-licence-2.html


 
That's extremely worrying; especially as they offer their "expertise" to local schools and are known to take a selection of animals along for presentations and reptile keeping workshops for the kiddies.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Jesus H Chrispies, I wouldn't be seen defending that disgusting excuse for a human - no matter how well/little I knew him.

Should be locked up for life.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Jesus H Chrispies, I wouldn't be seen defending that disgusting excuse for a human - no matter how well/little I knew him.
> 
> Should be locked up for life.


I've disagreed with my vet in the past (mainly about not using baytril but some sort of alternative) but I still listen to them and take on board what they said rather than bringing my animal home and (probably) making it worse :whistling2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

LisaLQ said:


> Jesus H Chrispies, I wouldn't be seen defending that disgusting excuse for a human - no matter how well/little I knew him.
> 
> Should be locked up for life.


 
uuummmmYa right in what you are saying

ALSO JUST FOUND THIS
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...tigation-into-craze-behind-meerkat-TV-ad.html


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

So this place is still open and employing a paedo?


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Juzza12 said:


> So this place is still open and employing a paedo?


I hope not!! :censor::censor:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

brian said:


> uuummmmYa right in what you are saying
> 
> ALSO JUST FOUND THIS
> Sun investigation into craze behind meerkat TV ad | The Sun |Features


It just gets better doesn't it! :censor:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

snowdrop said:


> It just gets better doesn't it! :censor:


Shows the media like RFUK! :whistling2:


----------



## LL09DEY (Feb 23, 2013)

*These people should be shut down !!!...... AGAIN*

Sorry to bring up such an old thread but i went to this Reptile centre this afternoon and was absolutely disgusted by what i saw.

They had an albino burmese python (between 12-15 feet long) housed in an enclosure that was no more than 3ft x 3ft. it had no water, substrate, hide box or lighting, the thermometer read between 45F and 50F (so no heating also) and the humidity hydrometer was at 20% !!!!! it liturally was thrown in the enclosure as it was (which was extremly filthy).

Many other animals were kept in similar conditions including 4 adult boas kept in the same tank which also was no bigger than 3ft x 3ft - these did have water (which was full of s**t and a small light in which 2 of the Boas were heat hugging underneath - not normal for Boas).

It still has 1 meerkat which looked like it hadnt been cleaned out for a long time (also water was empty). 

I only popped in for some frozen rats for my Boa but left empty handed as it made me angry seeing them in that condition - rather spend that bit extra at pets at home.

No wonder they got shut down and the owner send to prison for cruelty - should happen AGAIN !!!!! :censor:holes


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LL09DEY said:


> Sorry to bring up such an old thread but i went to this Reptile centre this afternoon and was absolutely disgusted by what i saw.
> 
> They had an albino burmese python (between 12-15 feet long) housed in an enclosure that was no more than 3ft x 3ft. it had no water, substrate, hide box or lighting, the thermometer read between 45F and 50F (so no heating also) and the humidity hydrometer was at 20% !!!!! it liturally was thrown in the enclosure as it was (which was extremly filthy).
> 
> ...


You need to report it to the council


----------



## LL09DEY (Feb 23, 2013)

Zoo-Man said:


> You need to report it to the council


Already reported it to Cardiff's Trading Standards team.

It REALLY was shocking how a buisness who specialise in Reptiles do not care about their well being. Made me very angry and sad. 

Just gotta keep my eyes and ears open now and listen to the news to see if they get shut down... again.


----------



## LL09DEY (Feb 23, 2013)

Just had a response from Cardiffs trading standards team about Cardiff reptile centre after i reported them for conditons that the animals were being kept in...

"The above premise is now the subject of an improvement notice that has been issued by the County Vet. We will continue to monitor the premise to ensure that these improvements are carried out within the specified time".

Thats deffinetly a good result. hope they get things sorted soon, if not - deffinetly need to be shut down !!


----------



## SophieTeo (Jan 24, 2014)

My friend passed the center a week ago and said it has a banner across saying "New Management".


----------

